# Two Articles that Give Some Theological Reflection



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 11, 2006)

Two good articles I thought woudl be of help:

The Last Adam And His Seed: 
An Exercise In Theological Preemption 
by Dr. R. Fowler White 
http://www.apuritansmind.com/Baptism/WhiteFowlerLastAdamSeed.htm

Some good thoughts...

and

Reformed Interpretation of the Mosaic Covenant
by Mark W. Karlberg
http://www.apuritansmind.com/Baptism/KarlbergMarkReformedInterpretationMosaic.htm

I don't agree with "everything", but the historical overview is very helpful.


----------

